# Two Cateye front lights



## palinurus (15 Sep 2009)

HL-MC200 Micro Halogen, 4 x AA.

These work OK as commuter lights. If you want them for the mounting block to make a mount for a torch or something then they won't be any good- the mount is moulded into the light body.

You can have one or both. One definitely has a bracket, I think I know where the other one is but I can't check from here. I'll update tomorrow.


----------



## Tharg2007 (15 Sep 2009)

yes please


----------



## Horsfall (15 Sep 2009)

2nd after tharg2007 of course.


----------



## MadoneRider1991 (15 Sep 2009)

3rd


----------



## Horsfall (19 Sep 2009)

any news on these?


----------



## Tharg2007 (20 Sep 2009)

palinurus is sending them both to me.


----------

